# southeast CT - '00 Chevy 2500 CT



## sven1277 (Jan 15, 2008)

*2000 Chevy 2500 - $3500 *
image 1 of 3











2000 chevy silverado 2500

condition: fair 
cylinders: 8 cylinders 
drive: 4wd 
fuel: gas 
paint color: grey 
size: full-size 
title status: clean 
transmission: automatic 
type: truck

She's an old work truck. Saw daily use through last year. Over the winter the truck was used only as a backup plow vehicle. We did use it a few times. I have since purchased a newer truck to replace this one. The truck passed emissions no problem last time. Only one fan speed works, high. AC works. Crank down windows. Starts right up no problem Comes with a hiniker c plow. 6.0 v8. Had engine rebuilt about 3 years ago. Most parts have been replaced on this truck. 
New tranny
Starter
Alternator
Radiator
Power steering pump
Fuel pump
Hydro pack
Headers
Fuel lines
Ball joints
Wheel hubs
Brake lines etc

Have title
It's not a pretty truck but the engine is strong. I have owned it since new.
128k miles

Ledyard, CT


----------



## JFon101231 (Dec 5, 2008)

free bump.
If interested in selling any xv2 please keep me in mind


----------



## sven1277 (Jan 15, 2008)

I won't be for a while


----------

